# Weak kid



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

So I have a small buckling born yesterday around 4p, who got up and walked right away, but then momma stepped on his front leg/s and he hasn't been the same since. He can stand for a few seconds and take a few steps, but only with my help and encouragement. He seems tired. I have to hold him up to nurse but he tuckers out quick, same with the bottle. I gave him colostrum gel soon after birth and gave him some bose just now. What else can I do?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. It is so hard when we want to help the little ones. It sounds like you are doing the right things. Hopefully if he stays fed he will get strong again. I wish I was more help.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is his belly full? I would worry if he isn't getting around really well that he is getting all the food he needs. You may want to take his temp too and make sure it isn't dropping.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Try a little Karo on the bottle nipple, the sugar will give him some energy and he may want that bottle, I would also give him some nutri drench or the equivalent, this too will help with energy as well as provide vitamins.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I cannot get his temp, my therm just says "Lo" even though I warmed it up under my pit, re-started it and stuck it in him, and tried different angles and depths... off to give him a drench...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry this happened. This did happen to us too to our little doeling about 1 day after she was born. She was doing great and then the mamma stepped on her leg. She could not stand at all for a while. It must have been painful because it rather discouraged the baby. I had put a box tub for the babies to go into so this would not happen and these babies would not go in it but wanted to sleep under their mamma's belly when she was standing. They just didnt have the perkiness that other babies have and I assumed they were a bit early by how they acted. She did end up being fine and is now jumping on it as if nothing happened. She limped on it for about 2 whole days. It was probably bruised in the bone but not broken. Your baby could have it worse. Does it feel broken? Perhaps try wrapping it with self stick bracing to help support it for a few days so it can heal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice given.... :grouphug: keep up the good work with the baby.....and make sure... the tummy is full.... :hug:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok. Pretty sure he is hypoglycemic. I don't have a stomach tube or glucose solution. I've spent the last half hour slowly getting some colostrum down him, but its hard when he doesn't have the strenghth to suck/swallow


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Your thermometer is telling you that it needs a new battery. Should be a watch battery type right inside the cap. Good luck with baby. Colostrum is the very best thing you can get down him for energy and nutrtition, it has a high sugar content. 
The stiff clear fish tank tubing can be used to tube in a pinch.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

It can take my temp, and the water temp, but not his...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh, not good is the inside of his mouth warm. If he got shocky his temp may have dropped too much.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

His mouth (well, all of him) was really cold. He is a lot warmer and talking every once in a while now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a good sign. He should be hungrier when his temp is up. They can't digest anything when they are too cold.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

husband thinks it's tentus and that i didn't do the umbellical cord right... gave him the shot, although he should have been covered by his mom... anything else... i feel so sick right now...


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

ok, i gave him the toxoid, i don't have the antitoxin


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tetanus makes their muscles lock up, especially in the neck and legs. It causes them to have mini-seizures that can be seen by the third eye-lids going over the eyes when they are startled. They also may go stiff as board when startled. The average incubation period for the disease is 8 days. It progresses over a couple days with worsening symptoms. Do you have vit. B for nerves and brain function? It also helps blood circulate better.
I din't know how to help you as I can't see what's going on. Is his temp up enough that the thermometer will register it yet?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can you get a temp. yet? 
Did the doe get selenium or Bose?
Any chance his front leg(s) are broken or the doe stepped on him somewhere else?
How's his breathing?
And you're talking about the CD/T toxoid for tetanus?
What do you think you...or hubby thinks you did wrong with the umbilical cord?


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

cannot get temp
yes bose
i don't feel they are broken
breathing, rapid, scrunched nose, head arched backwards, he can spin himself around on his side with his legs and head
yes CD/T
maybe i didn't tie the floss tight enough? not enough iodine?


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

and i did give vitB


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you tried sucking his nose out real good to make sure he has a clear airway?
(wrinkled nose, rapid breathing, etc)


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

i did at birth, i will go do it again, its kinda hard cuz he jerks around


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

ok i did, he held still... don't know if that is good or bad...

i do have bio-mycin 200?


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks guys! in a weird way, i feel more "in control" of the situation by sharing with you all..... please pray for 'Asparagus'


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did it make it easier for him to breath? 
Has he had anything to eat besides the colostrum get? Will he still try to nurse off mom?
I'm really at a loss with out a temp to tell if there is infection or sub-temp or if it's an injury.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

not that i can tell, with the stethascope i can hear some rattleing when he breathes
i'm so mad at this termometer i can scream
i can slowly get drips of his momma milk down him with a bottle... he sqirms away, i've tried it warm ect.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Is the thermometer not working or is it just not reading his temp. cause he's cold? If so...you really gotta work on getting his temp. up...fast.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, I had to go feed. 
I usually use Tylan 50 for rattley babies. You could try the Bio it's just such a tiny dose. 1/3 of a cc for 10 lbs. Stress can bring on illness.

That's what I was wondering about his temp too Kylee. If it works in water his temp could be lower than whatever the thermometer is set to show.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

it works on me and on water... not on him... i keep trying orally and rectally... he was really cold, but he has been inside in front of the heater since 2pm ish and the inside of his mouth isn't "freezing" like it was. i dunked him in 102 water and blew him dry. what else can i do?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry your little guy is not doing well. I can't give advice because I haven't had to deal with this but wanted you to know that I am watching this thread to see how he is doing. Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

His temp. should be taken rectally.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

i hold it in and it just says Lo, i've done it so much there is blood on the thermometer, i've held it in for over 3 min


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

ok, so i got up and he had squirmmed off the blanket, and on to the cement floor and pooped and peed all over (the newborn black yuckko sticky goop) took his temp and it READS 92.5


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you working on getting his temp up?


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

so i put his body in a plastic bag and put him in 107 degree water until the water was 102. took his temp 101. then fed him. now temp is 98.1


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

he stood up, pooped and is resting now. he only ate an ounce, should i wake him to get more down him???


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

ok now we are panting with a temp of 105


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The baby has a high temp now? Is this after long after treatment.. to get the temp up ? If so, take the temp again, to be sure, it sounds like the baby now has pneumonia started and antibiotics need to be started right away, if the temp is still up, give something to bring down the fever as well. :hug:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Not long after. He is down to 94 again. Thinking of doing another hot bath before feeding him again at about 2. He should be 101 ish right? Gave him antitoxin and electrolights in his colostum feeding. A goat911 lady talked me thru getting a feeding tube in him so I think that is helping. He is currently sleeping infront of the heater, on a heating pad.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Such a scary ordeal. I am so sorry. Everyone has been so wonderful with their advice. Hopefully the tube feeding will help bring him around. (I have never had to do that and am sure I would be terrified.)I would really work on trying to get that temperature to stabalize. I know you are doing so much and am really pulling for you and the little guy. ray:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks. He is 101.8 now. He can stand up from time ot time without me holding him up, so we are encouraged. Going to try to bottle instead of the tube here in a bit. Everytime he warms up he pees and poops a lot. I gave him 1/3 cc of Bio-Mycin 200 about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

since the last post I've been able to keep his temp above 97. What concerns me now is his short, shallow breathing. :GAAH:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

When my buckling had viral pnemonia this past summer we gave him childrens benadryl to help with the congestion and also banamine. I have no idea how banamine would be for you since your guy is so young. Mine was 3months. I think the benadryl might help though. I just can't remember the dosage. I will see what I can find. Mine had the short shallow breathing also and was running a low grade fever.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Nubians2!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I gave him 5-6cc orally of liquid children's benadryl and he was 42lbs. This was a lower dose than what I think was recommended but I didn't want to over do it and he did well on it. So I think I would do 1cc orally if it was me on your little guy and see if it helps at that dose. You can use tablets but I felt the liquid was easier to administer. The banamine was a paste and I gave a 1/4" bead but again I am really not sure about giving that to such a little guy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd be really careful of Banamine when he's already having trouble keeping his temp up. It may lower it again.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Weak kid *died**

I tube fed him at 6 this morning, and just checked him 15 minutes ago, and he's gone =(


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm very sorry. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm very sorry. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am sorry you lost him! You tried really hard.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sincere condolences. I am so sorry. I know how it hurts when you try so hard.
:tears:


----------

